# Has anyone worked for MedAssurant?



## mmelcam (Feb 29, 2008)

I wanted to know if anyone has ever worked for MedAssurant and what was your experience with them? Feel free to send me a private message. Thanks


----------



## apierce (Apr 7, 2008)

*Medassurant Employee*

I currently work for them and I would give them a "GLOWING RECCOMENDATION"!
I have been employed by MedAssurant for almost a year now and I intend on working with them for many years to come. There is a learning curve if you have never coded using HCC's before but once you are through this training period then I trust that it would be a wonderful experience for you. They have been very flexible, understanding and helpful to the point of even awarding us CEU credit monthly! The salary is also very competitive...

Best of Luck in whatever you decide to pursue! 
Amanda Pierce CPC, CPC-H
Coffeyville Kansas Local Chapter President


----------



## Chocolatemama (Jun 26, 2008)

*MedAssurant*

I was just hire with MedAssurant for remote coding from home and I will start my online training on July 7th.  I will let you now how I like as I go.

Shelly Amos CMA RMA NCICS CPC
San Diego, CA.


----------

